# The Definitive Guide To The Nintendo 3DS



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*The Definitive Guide To The Nintendo 3DS*

 

Code-name no more, the official moniker for the Nintendo 3DS is...the Nintendo 3DS.

The NINTENDO 3DS is the Kyoto-base game company's successor to its wildly popular Nintendo DS line. It is Nintendo's fourth general handheld gaming system after the Game Boy, the Game Boy Advance and the Nintendo DS.

Here is what we know:

• *The Nintendo 3DS is black and blue*
• *As promised, this is a glasses-free 3D device*
• *Two cameras on the outside of the device for 3D picture taking*
• *3D depth slider on the side of the device*
• *Round numb analog stick called the "Slide Pad"*
• *Bottom screen is a touch panel*
• *Below the touch screen are Select, Home and Start buttons*
• *Underneath the A, B, X, Y buttons is the handheld's power button*
• *Motion sensor and gyroscope*
• *Compatible with Nintendo DSi*
• *A camera facing the player above the portable's 3D screen*
• *The ability to play 3D Hollywood movies, like Legends of the Guardians from Warner Brothers*
• *The 3DS launch game will be Kid Icarus: Uprising*
• *It is a powerful system, featuring improved graphics*
• *The 3DS periodically searchs for WiFi spots and other 3DSs*
• *Easy online navigation*
• *No monthly fee for Nintendo's 3DS online access*
• *Nintendo is developing 3D Nintendogs*
• *More than twenty companies have signed on to develop for the 3DS*
• *The top screen is 3.5 inches*
• *Release date is TBA*










The NINTENDO 3DS was first hinted at in an Asahi Newspaper article in January 2010. In an official release this past March, Nintendo said portable, then codenamed the Nintendo 3DS, would enable games to be "enjoyed with 3D effects without the need for any special glasses".
Have a look at the handheld.

*Source: Kotaku*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

